# Atwood



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Went to Atwood today...trolled leadcore and caught a seagull ( figure that out ) seagull on bottom in 20ft of water ? and one 10 inch shad .I'm done with Atwood .Nephew caught 6 Saugeye at another inland lake


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

and hence the name fishless sorry my friend couldn't resist when you make em easy Merry Christmas


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Upland said:


> and hence the name fishless sorry my friend couldn't resist when you make em easy Merry Christmas


So true ! Merry Christmas


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

How did that seagull taste????


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Come spring , I could provide a lesson or two at Atwood.,


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Specwar said:


> Come spring , I could provide a lesson or two at Atwood.,


always willing to learn a new thing or two Knowledge is the key


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

anyone have eyes on atwood within the last day or 2? Looking to go down this evening around the dam if theres open water


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> anyone have eyes on atwood within the last day or 2? Looking to go down this evening around the dam if theres open water


I don't have eyes on it but it went from winter pool to 1 ft above summer pool .Thats a 9 ft rise,i would would think there would be open water even if the ice didn't melt much


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

fishless said:


> I don't have eyes on it but it went from winter pool to 1 ft above summer pool .Thats a 9 ft rise,i would would think there would be open water even if the ice didn't melt much


Does anyone have eyes on it ? Wondering how long before its open enough for a boat


----------



## Snag22 (12 mo ago)

As of Sunday there was still some ice on it.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

It’s open right now , pics to follow when I’m done


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Specwar said:


> It’s open right now , pics to follow when I’m done


Is the ramp usable ?


----------



## Snag22 (12 mo ago)

Specwar said:


> It’s open right now , pics to follow when I’m done


That’s good to hear! Thanks


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fished the west end from shore near the cemetery for about 2-1/2 hours this afternoon. Only kept 8, all between 9-10”. Bite was surprisingly harder than I expected. You knew when they hit it.


----------



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

Specwar said:


> Fished the west end from shore near the cemetery for about 2-1/2 hours this afternoon. Only kept 8, all between 9-10”. Bite was surprisingly harder than I expected. You knew when they hit it.
> View attachment 484223


Nice am going to try by the spillway tomorrow for saugeye n perch


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

atroyernodoubt said:


> Nice am going to try by the spillway tomorrow for saugeye n perch


Just got back lake is way up and muddy .Caught one Crappie . Water was 39 -40 at surface .Everything worked on boat so that was good


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Could only manage 5 crappies between 10-11” today. Couple guys about 50 ft away from me had at least 50-60 on their rope stringer, but they were keeping everything they caught☹


----------

